# weakness



## selsal (Jul 12, 2011)

I know this has been posted alot, but I wanted to get a general idea of what other coders are using regarding weakness. I work for neurology and get alot of left side weakness, right side weakness, arm weakness and so on. Ive read some posts on using 781.99, 728.87, and 780.79. I want to get opinions on what to use and why, I see 780.79 as "fatigue" meaning "tiredness" which I do not see fitting to these situations. Any Ideas??


----------



## kumeena (Jul 12, 2011)

selsal said:


> I know this has been posted alot, but I wanted to get a general idea of what other coders are using regarding weakness. I work for neurology and get alot of left side weakness, right side weakness, arm weakness and so on. Ive read some posts on using 781.99, 728.87, and 780.79. I want to get opinions on what to use and why, I see 780.79 as "fatigue" meaning "tiredness" which I do not see fitting to these situations. Any Ideas??



If you are working in Neuro I would suggest to check the documentation of patient's history for stroke. If it is a late effect of CVA you can code the late effect code (438.89) along with fatigue


----------



## selsal (Jul 12, 2011)

I am ok with the late effect of CVA code, it is the additional code to decribe the late effect that I am struggling with. Or in situations that the arm weakness, leg weakness, left, right is all that is given with no history of CVA. So you would use 780.79 (weakness).


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jul 12, 2011)

We could only 780.79 for such scenarios unless it is states as muscle weakness 728.87.


----------



## jojo2922 (Jul 13, 2011)

I use 729.89 per coding clinic.


AHA Coding Clinicâ for ICD-9-CM, 4Q 1988, Volume 5, Number 4, Page 12

 Question:

When coding lower extremity weakness, should it be considered generalized weakness or a muscle weakness?

 Answer:

Weakness of the limb(s) without mention of muscle weakness is assigned to code 729.89, Other musculoskeletal symptoms referable to limbs.


----------



## selsal (Jul 13, 2011)

thank you for your help! I think 729.89 does sound most appropriate


----------



## preserene (Jul 13, 2011)

Since it involves neurological also, Why dont we give more descriptive cod eas an additional code - 781.99 along with729.89?


----------

